# Greetings from Okinawa



## fairmanjd (May 19, 2010)

Greetings from a displaced Texan currently stationed in Okinawa.  I thoroughly enjoy your website.  I am moving to Florida in a couple of months and am looking forward to finding and petitioning a lodge there.  Thanks to the website administrator, moderators and all of you who regularly contribute to the forums.


----------



## swole (May 19, 2010)

fairmanjd said:


> Greetings from a displaced Texan currently stationed in Okinawa.  I thoroughly enjoy your website.  I am moving to Florida in a couple of months and am looking forward to finding and petitioning a lodge there.  Thanks to the website administrator, moderators and all of you who regularly contribute to the forums.


 
Howdy from Austin! I was stationed in Camp Zama Japan in 95.


----------



## fairmanjd (May 19, 2010)

Swole,
Howdy back!
I got here in 2005.  I have thoroughly enjoyed the people, the culture and the FOOD.  I will greatly miss our church family.  I won't miss the climate generated by the political situation and location out here; but obviously there are positives and negatives everywhere you go. All in all, it's been a challenging yet rewarding tour. I can't wait to swing through TX en route to FL.  I've been missing God's country for quite some time now.  

BREAK

All:
I just recieved a couple of messages from a moderator in my inbox welcoming me to the site but instructing me to review the rules of the forums.  If my initial post in your forums came across as if I were trying to represent myself as a Mason, allow me to first apologize and then to correct myself... I am not.  I am simply reading and learning all I can about Freemasonry in hopes of petitioning a lodge at my next duty-station.  Once again, thank you for the great website.  It is both highly interesting and informative.
Very Respectfully


----------



## JTM (May 20, 2010)

okinawa?  excellent... welcome!

feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## Casey (May 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Huw (May 26, 2010)

Hi fairmanjd.

I don't see how your initial post could have misled anyone, since you specifically mention that you're looking forward to petitioning, and any Brother would instantly realise that this means that you haven't joined yet.  So I'm not sure what the problem was.

This is a very fine site, full of useful information.  I hope you continue to enjoy it.

Best regards,

Huw


----------



## fairmanjd (May 28, 2010)

It is indeed a great site.  47 days to go until we move (not that I'm counting).
I've been invited to an open house for friends and family at the lodge here in Oki.  Looking forward to some good fellowship tonight and learning more.  The kiddoes are looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Del B (Jul 1, 2017)

Looking to connect to any brothers from Okinawa #118


----------



## SCStrong (Jul 1, 2017)

fairmanjd said:


> Greetings from a displaced Texan currently stationed in Okinawa.  I thoroughly enjoy your website.  I am moving to Florida in a couple of months and am looking forward to finding and petitioning a lodge there.  Thanks to the website administrator, moderators and all of you who regularly contribute to the forums.



 Welcome, Friend.....  Okinawa ?  Marine?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

